# ec90 earo tubular pressure?



## jackattack (Oct 6, 2008)

any specifics?
got a pair but don;t have the manufacturer manual.
what pressure is usually use on a 21mm and 23 mm
for dry and wet roads?

thank you.


----------



## Easton (Jan 28, 2009)

Tire pressure in a tubular tire is not contained by the rim in the same way as a clincher. Because of this we can say that Easton tubular rims have no maximum tire pressure. 

Please follow whatever tire pressures are recommended by the tire manufacturers.


----------

